# Be carefull



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We all hear and read about some of the bad reports on small primates.
We as most know have kept for a very long time and are very passionate about them.
More so than i was of learning how to spell.lol
Funny thing is there are more and more cases popping up all the time.
And it all leads to the same place they are being purchased.
Although im not going to name on here.
This place actually says its a sanctury.
With a seperate area thats there hobby for breeding.
The thing thats really annoying to me is that on web site it says how they helped the sspca by housing monkeys.
Why.
There web site clearly demonstrates that they sell as soon as weaned.
Sell single.
Sell with big cage.
These people are needing shown for what they really are.
Money grabbers with no ethics at all.
Reading the reviews from sales even says in blkack and white.
Thank you for my marmie and his big cage.
Ready in 5 weeks and born 5 weeks earlier.
They charge crazy money from folk that know no better and these people buy all supliments etc from them.
Which again isnt to good.
Mazuri dont allow anybody to buy from them and sell in smaller amounts.
Which i agree as how to we know when sell buy is.
Is it contaminated.
They even use forums under a different name to sell.
Thing is they rellay on newbies as no breeder i know would give them the time of day.
I have recently sent a letter to the sspca voicing my concerns.
Each and every time ive helped anybody its always there name that comes up.
Yea all can have a dream about owning a monkey.
Dreams can become real.
But think of he animals.
Get knowledge and a bit of patttiance.
Or end up like the others.
Buy an animal thats been ripped of there family.
Keep in a big cage purchased from the people who say it ok.
And even in allot of cases
Shed allot of tears when its put to sleep.
I just think everyone needs made aware of this.
And no doubt ill get the usual flack and threats from there followers.
But the threat of slander never really materialises as ive got the proof.
The ones that paid for sick animals.
Hybrids.
Solo monkeys.
They even put on web page to be carefull about scamming.
Deposit secures.
Big deposit.
And if that animal dies during its early weeks.
They expect you to pay up.
After all it was your animal that was in there care.
Had a girl on telephone past few days.
Told her it sounded like MWD and gave her a vets number.
It was early stages of MWD
and it was put o sleep.
But it had hip displacement all its life.
Now that even a blind man from borneo would notice.
But it was sold on for a very large amount of money.
Wish these so called experts would get what they deserve.
And ill be doing my utmost to get it for them.
Gripe over.


----------



## DEAS (Mar 12, 2012)

Well said Peter !!

Going back to the Mazuri supplements ( my wife, who's account this is ) tried to get Mazuri to sell the products to her in smaller quantities or failing that to allow us to proffesionally package them ourselves ( still branded Mazuri ) and sell them to the private keeper.
They were not interested, we told Mazuri about the cowboys of which there are a few, who buy them and sell them on at extortionate prices. We told them we had actually bought Mazuri products which were obviously filled out with god knows what, so as to make more profit. Again not interested in selling to us, to sell to the public.

A tub of Jelly for instance comes in a 3 kg tub, someone who keeps a pair of Marmosets will never use a tub that size before it goes out of date. We wanted to officially sell Mazuri products in smaller quantities for example 500g etc.

Surely a company who sells products for primates would want the best for all, not just for zoo's. Does not seem to be the case, they are not interesed in the private keeper.

Hope you are well, my friend.

Best Wishes

Neil ( kodakira )


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately this problem is all over and also infortunate is when a person is warned over and over not to get marmoset on own and keep in cage and will never have proper enclosure, some people don't give a s*** and only think of what THEY want, selfish and ignorant to the facts. ...... Sad 

Ps, whats MWD?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

aliburke said:


> Ps, whats MWD?


Muscle wasting disease?


----------



## DEAS (Mar 12, 2012)

Marmoset Wasting Disease


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Yip marmie wasting disease.
But it does sometimes get called muscle wasting disease.
No cure when it takes hold.
Yip agree Neil if done correctly then i think mazuri should help.
But not all are honest jim like you.
But more too the point its the selling of babies.
Selling cages.
selling hybrids.
the list is endless.
the last 4 people that contacted me all bought from there.
advised 1 to get rid of male.
would i get my 1500 back.lol
they protray themselves as being good keepers.
they need closed down.
young lady just bought 6 week old male.
on its own.
sounds like calci difficiency its got(rickets)
Shes going to do the correct thing hopefully and tell vet and sspca where she got it.
that should do the trick.
its not the money there charging.
if folk want to pay its down to them.
its the welfare of the monkeys.
and hybrids.
they have more hybrid geoffs sold and most are paired with commons
We all know thats not good for the future


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I tend not to feel sorry for people who buy animals from back yard breeders as with only a small amount of research they would know better. Far too many people buy animals on a whim (no one can claim that's not what they've done if they buy a single just weaned primate IMO). They can't have done any research into the needs of the animal, or they just didn't particularly care and wanted a "pet" monkey and nothing was going to stand in the way of that.

It's the same scenario as with badly run pet shops/puppy farms/internet sales without actually viewing the animals etc. There's just as much responsibility on the purchaser as there is on the seller. 
If someone chooses to buy an animal from a place they can see is caring for that animal in an inadequate way then by buying the animal they have accepted that they are likely to incur vet bills and possibly some heart ache by doing so, they have made that choice to buy.

*I'm all for places like you describe being shut down* *for good* but if people don't take responsibility for their actions and didn't buy in the first place then the breeder would have no one to sell to (in an ideal world). Unfortunately many people won't do any research (which goes for many types of pets even animals that are known as simple to keep like leopard geckos) and will claim the seller is to blame (which of course they are partly), when they could've prevented the situation themselves by being a bit more responsible, it's lazy IMO to buy any animal without finding out first what they are like to keep and what their needs are and what a healthy animal should look like. 
There will always be the people who really don't care that much and will buy a single pet primate just because they can and it's what they want (these are the people who I think will continue to keep bad breeders in business).

I may be coming across as a bit harsh here but I'm getting really sick of hearing stories like this :devil:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Sell baby monkeys to live in cages, wait a couple years for the monkey to bite and be brought back, breed 'rescued' monkey, sell the babies to live in cages...lovely sanctuary.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Agree with you samari.
But.
This place comes across as reputable.
They talk the talk.
So anybody new finding them.
Would do as they do.
Thats fact.
Its not that long ago i had a couple of there clones on here.
They know best.
They seem helpfull.
Knowledgeable.
The amount they have knowingly took to the cleaners.
But thats not the issue.
Its the animals.
They are sold that young that they cant sex.
Dont understand why really.
Yea mistakes happen.
But dont see the problem sexing at any age.
But i do need to put my glasses on.lol
I just cant understand how there still doing it.
And getting away with it.
They make me sick.
But something will happen now.
Just pray it gets that much press that theres no turning back.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh come on, this is killing me! Name and shame guys!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Peter are you talking about the people that are bedfordshire way :devil::devil:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I want to know who it too, pm me please Peter


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I think the person you're referring to, Animalsbeebee, probably does this too, but the OP is in Scotland and refers to the SSPCA so maybe there are two of the horrible places!


----------



## DEAS (Mar 12, 2012)

The OP is not refering to the SSPCA he is refering to a business that states it a rescue.

The business sells Marmosets etc, cages, food etc.

I have never bought primates off them but have heard some bad stories from people.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> I think the person you're referring to, Animalsbeebee, probably does this too, but the OP is in Scotland and refers to the SSPCA so maybe there are two of the horrible places!


There would be nothing to stop someone from scotland.
Crossing the border to england.
Not that im saying yes to what dave asked.
But if they did then if thres was welfare issues.
They would contact sspca.
Simples.lol


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Disillusioned said:


> Sell baby monkeys to live in cages, wait a couple years for the monkey to bite and be brought back, breed 'rescued' monkey, sell the babies to live in cages...lovely sanctuary.


Yip! I bought one recently to keep my pencillata company as his wee mate died due to folded gut, operation worked but his wee liver was too far gone, the new pencillata was sold very young to a girl who kept her in a cage and she started attacking people, I bought her (she is 1yr old), she attacked for the first couple of days an hasn't attacked since, the poor we thing was obviously traumatised from being kept alone and in a cage. 

The previous owner came to visit her in her new home, heated enclosure and outdoor, the wee thing went mad, squealing and ack acking and showing her back end and tried to attack her previous owner through the wire, she probably thought she had come to take her away. She mentioned she tried to punish her when she bit by throwing her back in cage and locking her up, no wonder she attacked, I would attack myself. Anyways, she's happy and well cared for now, not too many get a second chance before its too late. 

I have also advised other people against getting them, this person in particular has not listened to a word of advice, just plain selfishness, I want monkey and I want it on its own so it will love me and it will be ok cause I let it run round living room in a flat where it'll not see daylight. You know who your are!! :devil:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

aliburke said:


> Yip! I bought one recently to keep my pencillata company as his wee mate died due to folded gut, operation worked but his wee liver was too far gone, the new pencillata was sold very young to a girl who kept her in a cage and she started attacking people, I bought her (she is 1yr old), she attacked for the first couple of days an hasn't attacked since, the poor we thing was obviously traumatised from being kept alone and in a cage.
> 
> The previous owner came to visit her in her new home, heated enclosure and outdoor, the wee thing went mad, squealing and ack acking and showing her back end and tried to attack her previous owner through the wire, she probably thought she had come to take her away. She mentioned she tried to punish her when she bit by throwing her back in cage and locking her up, no wonder she attacked, I would attack myself. Anyways, she's happy and well cared for now, not too many get a second chance before its too late.
> 
> I have also advised other people against getting them, this person in particular has not listened to a word of advice, just plain selfishness, I want monkey and I want it on its own so it will love me and it will be ok cause I let it run round living room in a flat where it'll not see daylight. You know who your are!! :devil:



Well no wonder she went mad, can you imagine all that freedom and then going back to a cage on your own!
Atleast she is happy with you now. Just a shame for all the lonely monkeys who will never have any real companionship thanks to the people in question.
I once rang them for advise when I first got mine and was telling them that when I bought my monkeys they came in a cage, they told me that was terrible....yet they sell 'monkey cages' themselves...silly hypocrites! Safe to say I now seek advice elsewhere lol.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Understand Ali
It goes on all the time.
most do go down this road.
Allot on here purchased as babies.
Allot of the experts giving advice on here used to sell when weaned.
Its the scale of this one place.
Repeatedly doing it.
Hidding behind being a rescue centre.
Having split morrals.
Bad ethics.
The ones that change for the good count.
But most want whats best for them.
Monkeys should be monkeys.
Not moulded to what there not.
Like said before.
The one you got displays because of imprinting.
This never changes.
And can lead at some point to attacking humans.
Wild..they go out of your way.
I just hope this does good and they get there just deserve.
Closed down.
But dont name.
And dont anybody ask.
Please.


----------

